# Marshall to the Sonics?



## Milla (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope this trade doesn't go through.... I would like to get BB and VR, but not for Marshall.... Marshall and Bosh should be our untouchables. They can have Mo anyday for the other two players we're getting though.
See for yourself...
----------------------------------------------------------------

Wed, February 18, 2004 


Talks with the Sonics centre on Marshall

By BILL HARRIS, TORONTO SUN


The Raptors and Seattle SuperSonics have been talking trade, and it's the Sonics' interest in forward Donyell Marshall that is driving the discussions. According to three NBA Western Conference sources, the Raptors and Sonics are pondering a transaction that would send Marshall and swingman Morris Peterson to Seattle, with veteran 6-foot-6 guard Brent Barry and third-year 6-foot-9 forward Vladimir Radmanovic coming to Toronto. The NBA's trade deadline is tomorrow at 3 p.m. 

Parting with the valuable Marshall would be a tough call for the Raptors. Their decision may hinge upon another deal or two general manager Glen Grunwald might be considering. 

The versatile Barry, 32, is earning $5.4 million US in the final year of his contract. If the Raptors acquired him, they either could try to re-sign him next summer or let him go and utilize his salary-cap space on someone else. 

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2004/02/18/351683.html


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Brent Barry is a great player but I have to doubt that we could re-sign him after the season. He is in demand around the league.

He is the PG we need. Great hustle, shooting, bball IQ, etc. I know Ray Allen was upset that the Sonics might let him go. Said that BB is vital to the team.

Rad I am not sold on yet. A tall SF who shoots the outside shot, but has none of the toughness inside or blocks/rebounds like Marshall.

We would need a second trade that brings in a legit big man with major rebounds/blocks to justify letting Marshall go.

Cannot do this trade by itself. Rebounding would disappear. Defense would plummett.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Yea radmanovic would be awesome here.


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

Not a good trade at all.
Yes I do like Barry, and Radmonavic is good and is still young. 
We can not do this trade unless we wanna cut salary to sign a free agent next year. The only thing is if Marshall and Barry make around the same salary and we were to re-sign Barry next year then we don't end up clearing any salary at all except fo Mo-pete's which will off the books anyway.

Marshall is at many time ou best player on the court. He is very consistant, and we know what we'll get from him every night. If we dealt him then we would be dealing our only other true scoring option.

So I agree with Milla, I really really hope this is just a stupid rumour.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I can see Grunwald pulling the trigger on this, maybe he could swing it. Radmanovic has lots of potential, and could be a huge deal down the road.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd go back to being a Sonics fan. Or a Mavericks fan. Or even start watching the WNBA. Considering I truly feel that Donyell has been a better player than Vince Carter this season, I'd have to say this is a horrible trade.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Peterson for Radmanovic, straight up.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

I would hate to see Donyell go, but if it helps our team then im all for it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I find it hard to believe we would trade our best big man at this point. Especially since Radman has been an unimpressive NBAer thus far in his career. I love BB, but we are a guard-heavy team as it is.

Barry
Rose
Carter
Bosh
Radman

That's not a bad lineup, but our frontcourt is very thin after this deal.

Bosh/Baxter/Bradley
Radman/Moiso/Archibald

Unless another trade is on the way, ie. Mo Pete for someone, I can't see GG doing this. We can't afford to downgrade an already weak frontcourt.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

not a good trade at all.

we practically get an SG and an SF back.

i'm really getting sick of these tweeners we keep acquiring. Barry's not a true PG while Rad is not a true PF. in fact, i think they play their positions better at SG and SF respectively.

instead of Marshall, how about Murray. if they say no, then so be it.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Radman can't play center he's a slightly shorter Dirk type player - he's a very big 2 gaurd really. I love the guy, but I don't want to trade Yell for him and not get a big guy back.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

maybe if we could get James in that deal as well....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Donyell:

17.5 ppg. {33rd}
2.08 bpg. {12th}
1.06 spg.
1.7 apg.
11.0 rpg. {t-5th}
.714 ftp.
40.4% 3pp. {t-20th}
49.5% fgp. {t-12th}
35.3 mpg.

Damn. Those are awesome stats. If we trade Don, we'd better get a real stud in return. There are very few players in this league putting-up those numbers.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

this trade has a new perspective when you consider that the Raps may not have been able to retain Marshall as the Sun suggested earlyier however...

They claim that marshall is an untouchable:



> When it comes to any trade talk, there are three players the Raptors won't give up -- Carter, Chris Bosh and Marshall.
> 
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/Toronto/2004/02/17/351045.html


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i could care less if we trade marshall. just make sure we get some young up and coming talent that will pay off now or in the future.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> i could care less if we trade marshall. just make sure we get some young up and coming talent that will pay off now or in the future.


hmm, scratch James then and replace with Ridnour and then the deal might look convincing.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

sure marshall is getting great numbers. But we're still losing games. We might aswell trade donyell while he's hot and get good value for him. We could "rebuild" on the fly. rodman is young big and can shoot the three. This kid "could" be worth it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Rad is an SF who has trouble reboudning the ball. it'll take more than him and a player who's out for a month and whose contract expires this season for them to get Marshall off our hands.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.tribnet.com/sports/story/4755393p-4702102c.html

I had to ask my self "why would GG do the trade?"

peterson for barry is almost a wash
Marshall for Radmo is almost a wash.

Then is occured to me:

1. Barry would be insurance for the PG spot since he can play there.

2. Barry's money comes off the books this year (5 mill)

3. Radmo has more potential and is much cheaper that Marshall for the next 2 years atleast. (5 or so mill depending on how much Marshall wants).

4. Radmo is also much younger than Marshall.

My personal feeling has been keep mo pete ship out Carter and try to get another dynamic 2 from a fan starved team like Cory Magette or something. Mo has very good durability and is a better defender so we could live with his inconsistencies as long as the price was right this summer.

But rather than loosing him for nothing or risk over paying him this is the safer move.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Rad is an SF who has trouble reboudning the ball. it'll take more than him and a player who's out for a month and whose contract expires this season for them to get Marshall off our hands.


rad is young he obviously needs to improve is game but doesn't every young kid have to improve? Yup barry will probably be back in march along with rose. Which is not that far away. Plus i'm sure GG will make a trade for a center because the guys coming off the bench (baxter arch moiso) can't start on any nba team let alone ours.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Brent Berry is more of a run-and-gun kind of player, and I really don't see him fitting in with the Raptors' half-court approach to ball games. Brent is well suited for teams such as the Sonics, Warriors, Kings, and Mavericks, and not the Raptors.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Honestly I think Yell has hit his prime this season, you can't expect him to produce the same numbers 1 or 2 seasons from now. 
Radman's inconsistent, but the guy's really got some skills, and can create his own shots. If we can resign Barry, I think this is a good trade.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Peeps keep saying that if GG pulls this trade he must have an idea for a centre in the works. But there is only 24 hours left until the deadline. I really don't see more than one deal going down, if anything at all.

My opinion is that if JJ or LR get thrown into this deal..we can't say no. But I don't beleive that straight up its a great idea. Its probably a fair trade, but I'm just not sure it adresses either of our needs. We thought jalen could solve the PG need and we've all seen how that's working. I think BB would be much the same. He CAN play the point. I'm just not sure that he'd run the offense the way we need him to. But I do feel that something has to change. We need a spark damnit!!!!

...but giving up Donyell. That's a very scary thought. GG would be banking his career with the raptors on this deal.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Actually.. I heard it was a three way... with portland involved...

We would get Rad and Dale Davis,

Sonics would get marshall and mo pete,

Portland gets barry, curry, fillers...

I think this wouldn't be too bad for the raptors..

PG: Rose
SG: VC
SF: Rad
PF: Bosh
C: Davis

Alvin would come off the bench...


----------



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Rumors*

Rumors

Toronto GM Glen Grunwald is talking to Seattle GM Rick Sund about C Vladimir Radmanovic. Radmonvic is unhappy over playing time with the Sonics and was talked about draft day 2003, when the Raptors were considering trading their 4th pick for Radmanovic.

GM Grunwald has also inquired about the services of C Erick Dampier with Golden State, but talks stalled over Dampier's large contract.


----------



## Milla (Jan 27, 2004)

crimsonice, THAT I wouldn't mind. DM is my fav raptor by far, but we do need a change, I can't stand watching the raptors play so poorly. So if that's what GG has up his sleeve, I'm all for it.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rumors*



> Originally posted by <b>gp366</b>!
> GM Grunwald has also inquired about the services of C Erick Dampier with Golden State, but talks stalled over Dampier's large contract.



dude dampier's contract is over after this year. what are you talking about? lol

he's not going to take the player option.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> Actually.. I heard it was a three way... with portland involved...
> 
> We would get Rad and Dale Davis,
> ...



that's a good trade for us but i don't see it going down. plus we would have to wait till rose comes back from his injury.


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

i hope theyre pitching in for luke ridnour..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> i hope theyre pitching in for luke ridnour..


Alright, another Ridnour fan!


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

yea man...i watched him at oregon last year..he reminds me of pistol pete


----------



## Scanlon (Jun 1, 2003)

*Hell yeah*

Personally I'm all for this trade. No doubt DM has been the best raptor the last couple of months, but we are no where near a championship team. With another young talent, rad and bosh could develop into a pretty sweet duo. 

I know vince has really isn't going to be able to carry this team, but we will always be able to count on him to get us some points. If persay Bosh develops quickly into the player we all hope he does, attention will be taken away from carter wich will only help him. Now if rad develops along also we will have a pretty fun team with bosh inside, vince being able to slash and shoot, and rad knocking down three balls and being a poor-man's dirk.

If somehow we can also land LR, this is a must trade as I believe ridnour can really be a solid floor general.

Finnally let's not forget barry, a better version of dell cury who can also run the offense, sure not a true point guard but then what true point guard to we have right now. Anyhow he will most certainly help is in the playoff this year, and if we sign him we'll give lot's of veteran help in the locker room and on the floor for years to come. IF we choose to let him go we'll that's 5 mil off the books and we let us possibly answer our problems through free agency.

I say go for it!!!!


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

i hope that this isn;t true..donyell is our only guy that is consistent night in night out.. there isn;t anyone else on teh team that does what he does... rebounds clutch shots good defence... i will punch GG in teh face personally if he does this.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> yea man...i watched him at oregon last year..he reminds me of pistol pete


Yeah he's the Raps point gaurd on my Live 2004 team (i traded Murray for him!)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Getting Rad and DaleDavis for MoP and Marshall is a pretty good trade.

If Rad can hit the outside shot consistantly then our offense should not suffer.

Dale Davis under the boards should help our D and rebounding.

Alvin going to the bench when Rose gets back would work well. Keep him fresh and his jumper ON.

Only problem I see is our perimeter D. Goes from bad to horrible. Plus we need 2 guys to replace DM, Rad for scoring, and Davis for rebounding and D. We need to sign a 10 day guy like Dupree with the Bulls. Someone who can shoot a spot up three and defend quick guards.

Davis or Barry are very nice additons but then you are left with a big hole for next year if they leave.

Radmanovic could be a bust. JonBender type. Risky guy to sign long-term. We get to look at him for a full year first though.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

the only way i make this trade is :

Raptors Trade:

Donyell
Mo.Pe.
Curry

Sonics trade:

Barry 
Radman
Ridnour
Jerome James (maybe)

barry 
rose 
carter
bosh
radman

AND NEXT YEAR we could have ridnour our point guard :yes:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm not really sure about this trade.

Donyell's trade value is very, very high right now after he's proved that he's an all-star calibre player given the time. I think we could get a bit more for him than Radman, and barry. Then there's Mo-Pete who is inconsistent, but when he's on, he's one of the best three point shooters in the league and is a great offensive spark for us off the bench.

Vlad is an uncosistent big sf, that i don't really think this team needs. He can shoot the three very well, and has trouble rebounding, but he's still young and needs time to develop. Barry's out for a while, and his contract is over at the end of the season, and he definetly doesn't fit in with our half court stagnant offense, as he likes to run and get out in the open floor.

If we could try and get Luke Ridnour in this trade. I'm all for it, he's a great young point that can run an offense very well. I think he'd be good for our teams style of play.

It would be smart to trade Donny now, since his trade value is probably going to be as high as it will ever be. As dathomie mentioned, yeah he's playing extremely well but we're still losing and looking for that answer. We could get much better for Donny though, and I'd probably like to see Glen wait till the offseason so he can have much more freedom and time to explore better trades.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

i take this trade if we get Luke he's the point guard of the future for us


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> Actually.. I heard it was a three way... with portland involved...
> 
> We would get Rad and Dale Davis,
> ...


I would really like that trade - either way I think MLSE needs to retain GG. I think GG finally knows how to build a team - to fire him now would be a shame.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

any trade involving M.Curry is TEh [email protected]!! :yes:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

horrible horrible horrible trade.

i think you guys are overrating Radman. I've seen Radman play quite a bit as a ray allen fan, and he's not that good. Ppl call him a shooter, but he's really not. He is a PF shooting below 40%!!! That's is embarrassing. This team is bad enough as it is, and the last thing we need is another candidate for brick-city team.

The only reason he's called a shooter is because he can shoot the 3. While being able to shoot the 3 for a PF is a bonus, it should not be their best asset. Radman can't rebound, has no inside game, and likes to stay outside, camp at the 3 pt line, and jack up 3's. His fg stats as of right now is like this:
FG 239-599
FG% .399 
3pt 97-270 
3pt% .359 

Around 50% of his shots are from 3's. That is horrible, not just for a PF. You want your PF to play inside, not clog up the 3 pt line. Not even a 3 pt specialist like voshon lenard take that many 3's. lenard took 686 fg's, and 217 3's.

Radman is overrated. He's too soft for a 4, and too slow for 2 and 3. He can't shoot unless it's beyond the arc, and he can't rebound. At 6-10, playing 31.8mpg, he gets 5.60 rebounds. That is just pathetic. 5.6 rebounds in 31.8 minutes, you'd think he's a shooting guard.

As for Barry, I love his game. He can play, and he is very versatile. He can play 1, 2 and 3 extremely well. He can flatout shoot from anywhere on the floor(near 50% on fg's and 45% on 3's). He simply knows the game, as he is very good at anticipating plays at both ends of the floor. He is a very good defender, and is a good floor general.

However, we have too many 1, 2, and 3's already. While he is an upgrade over MoPete, neither him nor Radman are going to fill in the void for Marshall. Not to mention we'll most likely lose him to free agency. He's just too good, and every team wants a guy like him.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> the only way i make this trade is :
> 
> Raptors Trade:
> ...


I like the Dale Davis trade better than the Brent Barry one.


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> the only way i make this trade is :
> 
> Raptors Trade:
> ...


the sonics won't accept that.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Before we drafted Bosh i wanted GG to trade the #4th pick and Mo Pete to the Sonics for Radmanovic and the #12th(Collison) and #14th(Ridnour). 


Radmanovic has so much potential but needs a coach with discipline to make him reach that potential. he is a SF but the sonics moved him over to PF because they have Lewis at SF. He has bulked up a lot this past year, and has shown signs of being a great player. His rebounding numbers are not that high but he is not being coached well because he still strays away from the basket on defense which under KO i dont think will happen. He is nowhere near being a C but out in the east and especially under KO he might as well play there. He is a great shooter, but his shot selection is poor at times. He is not really shooting bricks, more like they go in and out. But under KO i really believe he could become a lot better.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crimsonice</b>!
> Actually.. I heard it was a three way... with portland involved...
> 
> We would get Rad and Dale Davis,
> ...


whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa

Marshall >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rad
Marshall >>>>>>>>>>>>>> DD

Marshall is certainly worth more than an oversized SG (who has yet to prove himself despite given the minutes), and a very much again C, who's not that far off from Davis.

if i were to pick my poison, i'd rather go with the package of Barry/Rad rather than DD/Rad

now, from what i hear, that SEA trade is only contingent if GG can pull of a trade for a C beforehand. now, wherever GG gets a good C (Foyle, White, Haywood come to mind), then i'll all for Barry/Rad coming in for this team in Marshall's expense.

from what i hear, TOR is offering:
Curry and Montross
for
White/1st rounder
very enticing with that 1st rounder invovled. and if that doesn't work, that trade for Laettner/Haywood could be good too, and makes the Sonics trade just as reasonable.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Great post c_dog, right on the money.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

This trade is stupid if it happens. What the Raptors need badly now and in the future is a low post threat offensively and defensively. Last I checked Donyell was averaging 18 ppg but more importantly providing 11 rpg and 2.1 bpg. The key to this trade for the Raptors side would be Barry but come on let's be honest once Rose becomes healthy Barry would be expendable. Radmanovic is a classic tweener who will neither provide what Toronto really needs now and the future and as mentioned that is a low post threat on offense and defense. People now are so often in love with tall guys who can shoot 3s that they forget what is more valuable...tall guys who can play the post. If they make this trade this team will be worse for the future. For once the Raptors have a consistent low post threat plus at least we have Donyell under contract next year but Barry will become a FA. The only logical reason I can think of for this trade is that management and the coaching staff want to move Bosh back to the 4 spot next year. Which is not a bad idea considering he would probably save himself a lot of punishment and thus management will protect a very valuable investment. If so, I just hope they can get a competent center or post presence to take Marshall's place instead of the Bateers, Moisos and the failed Stanley Roberts experiment we had this offseason. I seriously don't see how this would make the team better even for this season. Sure we add 3 point threats and Barry who is a more versatile offensive player but then look at our post. What team will NOT dare to drive against the Raptors...I can seriously see us being outrebounded 50 to 25 time to time. Dumb move if Glen pulls this off.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Not great trade.

Everyone is saying Ridnour, and I know we need a PG but I wouldn't mind Flip Murray. whos on the block


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

KeonBackingTO, the Sonics won't give up Ridnour unless we add another 1st. I think we could get Flip, but he doesn't really help (plus, he's more of a combo guard than a point). TOR and SEA are bad trading partners. We need a big defensive center (Booth is the only one really, James, but he is only potential), while they need a low post presence.

Before you guys start saying that this is a bad trade for the Raps, this isn't that great of a trade for the Sonics. Marshall is too small to play 4 in the west...and they need a 4, not another 3/4 (they have Radman). Plus, Marshall isn't exactly the low post scorer they would wish for. And MoPete wouldn't help all that much with Daniels, Murray, and Ridnour.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm sorry to tell you guys this,but Ridnour is untouchable! The only players that are really getting looked at to trade right now for the sonics are...

Barry,Murray,Radmanovic,James (or any big),Frahm


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> KeonBackingTO, the Sonics won't give up Ridnour unless we add another 1st. I think we could get Flip, but he doesn't really help (plus, he's more of a combo guard than a point). TOR and SEA are bad trading partners. We need a big defensive center (Booth is the only one really, James, but he is only potential), while they need a low post presence.


I didn't say Ridnour should be included.

But Flip would help the Raps so much, they need offense esp a guy that can create his own offence. That's what Flip can do. I don't think the lack of point guard is the problem, it's just no one outside of Vince can create own offense, so the offense looks crappy.


----------

